# Your Personality vs. Your Species' Personality



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

Yes, we all know that 90% of the fandom is made up of foxes and wolves. But what makes so many want to pick them? Is it because they look cool, or is it because they can relate to the lone wolf or the sluttysly fox? 

How closely do you think your personality matches your fursona's species' personality?


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

What if we don't have a fursona?


----------



## Tao (May 1, 2010)

Well, I'm both shy and slutty sly which matches up with a fox somehow.


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> What if we don't have a fursona?


Then get the HECK out of my thread! D:<


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2010)

Believe it or not, wolves can have personalities as varied and as diverse as those of humans.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 1, 2010)

Im fun and overexcited.

Akita FTW


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

I'm not so sure about the entire species having a certain type of personality, but I guess I imbue certain characteristics onto my "fursona" or character that I can relate to, like a bit of shyness, submissiveness, a loner, love of art, etc.


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Believe it or not, wolves can have personalities as varied and as diverse as those of humans.


Well yeah, every animal is unique. I mean look at cats. But most species behave a certain way as a whole, you know?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

- Lizards don't talk much (at all)
- A good number of people don't like reptiles, while a few find them cool as hell... 
- Scalies will take over the fandom I mean... *blink*


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Then get the HECK out of my thread! D:<



Rob, why did you choose a fox?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> What if we don't have a fursona?



You know you want to be a lombax... or at least do one...


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Willow and Ash are like my day and night

Willow the main, shy and quiet but can express a wide range of emotions
While he is shy and quiet, when with familiar people, he can be very playful, however, appearances are deceiving, Willow can become aggressive and under his shota boy exterior hides a beast named Ash

Ash portrays the pure rage, destruction, and bloodlust in Willow

They're two opposite concepts but they describe the same person


----------



## TashkentFox (May 1, 2010)

I'm a sly, clever and cunning loner.


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Rob, why did you choose a fox?


I like yiffy yiff.

I've always liked foxes. Plus I feel like they have a similar personality to mine. They're shy, and a little quiet... But they know how to get what they want.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 1, 2010)

Thought it'd look cool. I have a laundry list of prior character changes.


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 1, 2010)

Well I choose my fursona as a wolf because it looked cool, but I was able to relate to the characteristics of a wolf.  For example, when I first joined the fandom I wasn't really all that social and awkward but later on I grew more social and was able to trust my friends like a wolf trusts his pack.


----------



## Ditty (May 1, 2010)

... My species has a personality?


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 1, 2010)

Ditty said:


> ... My species has a personality?


"It lost its mother after its birth. It wears its mother's skull, never  revealing its true face." That sounds like a bit of a character X3


----------



## Ditty (May 1, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> "It lost its mother after its birth. It wears its mother's skull, never  revealing its true face." That sounds like a bit of a character X3


Matricide (?) totally gets me hot.


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> or at least do one...



Who doesn't?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 1, 2010)

I like dead things.
jackals like dead things.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like dead things.
> jackals like dead things.



You scare me...


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like dead things.
> jackals like dead things.


I thought your species was a swastika.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Would you guys say I act like my species on here?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

I dunno, really.  Even pondering it I don't know what a wolf's personality really is.  I don't know what I was thinking when I made this character but he's pretty different from me now in most ways.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You scare me...



did you see my video of me and my taxidermy fox puppet?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> did you see my video of me and my taxidermy fox puppet?



No...


----------



## Seas (May 1, 2010)

The s'arih species' personality and mindset is entirely different from the human, even mine. It has elements really alien to what humans are used to and treat as normal.
Despite that, my fursona among them has been inflluenced by a lot of cultures, and he can be called "more human" in his personality, but still weird to the standard human mindset, and different even to me, who doesn't fit in many human personality standards either.
So a rough line could be drawn where one end would be standard human personality, then comes myself, then my fursona, then the s'larih species general, in roughly equal distances. 
One example on the personality is it gets more liberal the more we proceed in this order.


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Would you guys say I act like my species on here?


I wouldn't say so... You're not very aggressive.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Well I am pretty rockin' like most Def Leppards.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wouldn't say so... You're not very aggressive.


I'm only in bed :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Believe it or not, wolves can have personalities as varied and as diverse as those of humans.



I don't give a damn, i'd like to punch about 75% of voters in the nose, and 100% of non voters.


----------



## KashaPaw (May 1, 2010)

Well. :3 I relate very much to wolves in the fact they're pack animals, selective about their pack mates and do much better working WITH others rather than just trying to do things themselves.  
But I also relate to the Thylacine. Growing up I was persecuted by others because I was frequently called in for psyche evaluations in school. Why? Because my father died.
The school ASSUMED I'd be a problem because of a deceased parent and the other kids ASSUMED I was crazy because they would announce over the loud speaker I need to come down for 'a psyche evaluation' (THANKS PUBLIC EDUCATION). Thylacines were hunted to extinction because people ASSUMED they were dangerous to their sheep because they resembled wolves. 
Putting the two together to make a 'sona just made sense.


----------



## Alstor (May 1, 2010)

I'm always energitic and I love to swim. Just like an otter.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 1, 2010)

My species/fursona personality is not nearly as fun as myself. Squirrels are usually seen as spazzy, and I'm kind of laid-back.


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

If we go by what's put in my profile:  I'd say I'm about 100% compatible.

If we go by what I have as a 'sona:  I'd hope that I'm not personality-less individual.  I don't wanna be a Borg.   Not even one of those Borg rebels / free-Borg.



CannonFodder said:


> Would you guys say I act like my species on here?


  I want to make a comment about you being the largest shark I know on FAF and thus fitting the Meg' profile, but I'd give it all of five posts before someone twisted the comment.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes, we all know that 90% of the fandom is made up of foxes and wolves. But what makes so many want to pick them? Is it because they look cool, or is it *because they can relate to the lone wolf* or the sluttysly fox?
> 
> How closely do you think your personality matches your fursona's species' personality?


I don't understand :V
Wolves are just awesome.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

I seriously don't get people who associate with the "lone wolf."

Lone wolves irl don't usually last very long by themselves, and they were ostracized for a reason (be it disease or disability or just being a jackass).


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 2, 2010)

I really don't know what species I would be. I love foxes though so I'd probably be one if I had a fursona.

Doom is a great child memory.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I want to make a comment about you being the largest shark I know on FAF and thus fitting the Meg' profile, but I'd give it all of five posts before someone twisted the comment.


I could change the meaning in only 1 comment.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 2, 2010)

I'm a lazy fatass that lets her friendly side out too much.


----------



## Attaman (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I could change the meaning in only 1 comment.


 Exactly my point.  However, with one comment you - likely - could only get one different meaning.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I'm a lazy fatass that lets her friendly side out too much.



Cows only appear friendly because they are very dull creatures.


----------



## SirRob (May 2, 2010)

KashaPaw said:


> But I also relate to the Thylacine. Growing up I was persecuted by others because I was frequently called in for psyche evaluations in school. Why? Because my father died.
> The school ASSUMED I'd be a problem because of a deceased parent and the other kids ASSUMED I was crazy because they would announce over the loud speaker I need to come down for 'a psyche evaluation' (THANKS PUBLIC EDUCATION). Thylacines were hunted to extinction because people ASSUMED they were dangerous to their sheep because they resembled wolves.


That's so sad. ;_;


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 2, 2010)

I've been told I resemble my 'sona.  Dunno 'bout personality.  They have been extinct for quite a while.


----------



## Katarin (May 2, 2010)

Ferret - either sleeping, chewing on something, mooching food, or annoying someone. Sounds about right.


----------



## TIM-ber-wolf (May 2, 2010)

I liked wolves before I was a furry. I don't know why- probably the same reason that I think chicken tastes weird, or British accents sound awesome, or Gordon Ramsay is my favorite TV personality- but it might be the fact that I grew up, and still live, in Alaska. Yes, I also think that wolves and cougars look cool, and I see bits of my personality in their stereotypes. (Mind you, I have never met a mountain lion, nor got the opportunity to discuss psychology with a feral wolf over afternoon tea, which is why I say stereotype.) 

I think the progression was that I saw elements of myself in wolves and pumas, then decided I rather liked wolves and cougars, then decided to adopt them as my emissary to the furry community.

I would therefore say that my personality matches that of my "fursona's" very closely, because I matched the species to my personality, not the other way around.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

My personality = Whore
My species' personality = Whore

I win.


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

Mine's pretty dead on, only I'm ten times nicer and I have actual empathy.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Cows only appear friendly because they are very dull creatures.



And wolves only appear to be cool because they are very bland creatures.  :V


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> And wolves only appear to be cool because they are very bland creatures.  :V




*tears up*


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 2, 2010)

Well I guess my fursona is entirely oposite of me...

Dogs are very trusting of everybody as soon as they meet them and love people unconditionally no matter what.
Where as i do trust people until after a long time and if you fuck with me it's WAR.

I actually just chose a husky because they're FUCKING SEXY 

YIFF YIFF (wink wink)


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 2, 2010)

Sunday's morning, posting in a lame the den threa- Oh wait SirRob made it, must be good. Hm... Your personality vs. Your furso- NO~!!!!!


SirRob said:


> Then get the HECK out of my thread! D:<




ANTI FURRY SECUTION FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


That's why I have no fursona, and I have a character - which I never use unless I cheaply try artists to draw me a line in MS paint. I am myself. I am fearful. I am relaxed, but all from over I am game.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 2, 2010)

Skunks are 

1: Solitary
2: Brave motherfuckers (if not always the brightest) 

Not an exact match, but eh.


----------



## Telnac (May 2, 2010)

Given that Telnac's species is A) man-made and B) doesn't exist (yet) it's fair to say that the personality of the species is whatever I want to make it.  

Telnac as a character and I do have some distinct personality differences.  Most notably, Telnac is a bit a people person.  His entire career focuses on bridging the gap between human and alien cultures/laws and enabling trade between our still fairly backwater civilization and the greater community alien races that make up the galactic civilization.  That may sound very Star Wars-like, but it's not.  Most of his business is conducted on Earth, sitting in on meetings between representatives of human corporations and alien trade organizations.  When he's not doing that, he's doing social networking, getting to personally know who's who in the business and legal world, especially the few aliens who reside in the Terran System.

That type of a career would bore me to tears.  It's a good career to use for a fictional character in such a setting, since it places him near enough to all the major power players that he could be inserted into nearly any plot line involving politics, intrigue, interstellar crime or major discovery quite easily.  

I, on the other hand, am nowhere near any major players of the political or business world and I'm quite happy to keep it that way.  Rather than living a life where one needs to adopt a Machiavellian mindset or be eaten alive, I thrive by being creative, adaptive and willing to work hard to get ahead.  Unlike the backstabbing dog-eat-dog world of international (much less interstellar) finance, politics and law, the career path I've chosen gives me the freedom to be who I am.  That freedom is at the very core of my personality.

Would I get my mind downloaded into a machine when my mortal body's time is running out?  Certainly!  Would I get it downloaded into the body of a dragon?  Maybe.   But suffice to say, I wouldn't suddenly decide to change careers and follow Telnac's path in life even if given the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 2, 2010)

Not all of my fursonia is like I am.  
Some of it may be related and based on me. 
Then theres is also a lot that isnt.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

Anyone who says they have the same personality as their fursona's species is obviously lying, they only chose that species because their favorite yiff pics has that specific animal.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 2, 2010)

i love wolves
and tigers
thinking of a fursona change though


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Ravens are rude bastards of birds.

So...yeah.


Kellie Gator said:


> Anyone who says they have the same personality as their fursona's species is obviously lying, they only chose that species because their favorite yiff pics has that specific animal.


I don't have any yiff pics.

And most anthro ravens kinda suck.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Anyone who says they have the same personality as their fursona's species is obviously lying, they only chose that species because their favorite yiff pics has that specific animal.


Oh hai 



Spoiler



I don't look at yiff, this statement is invalid now


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

I'd like to think that my natural cunning and resourcefulness is why I chose raccoons, but that's probably just my egotistical side.
Really raccoons are just my favorite animal.


----------



## piia (May 2, 2010)

I actually designed the character before she became my "fursona". But I found an attachment and fondness the more I looked into the species.

Shiba Inus are similar to Akitas in the fact that they're energetic and eager, and while very fun loving, will usually attach themselves only to a certain few people and protect them unconditionally and sometimes ruthlessly. They're brave little suckers for their size. They get bored easily, but are independent. They also have a thing for being very cleanly. And normally, if they disagree with something, they will make it WELL known.

>> Yeah pretty much sums me up right thar.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

piia said:


> I actually designed the character before she became my "fursona". But I found an attachment and fondness the more I looked into the species.
> 
> Shiba Inus are similar to Akitas in the fact that they're energetic and eager, and while very fun loving, will usually attach themselves only to a certain few people and protect them unconditionally and sometimes ruthlessly. They're brave little suckers for their size. They get bored easily, but are independent. They also have a thing for being very cleanly. And normally, if they disagree with something, they will make it WELL known.
> 
> >> Yeah pretty much sums me up right thar.


I want a Shiba Inu so much D:

and I heard Akitas were really aggressive


----------



## piia (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I want a Shiba Inu so much D:
> 
> and I heard Akitas were really aggressive



Shibas are actually supposed to be a pretty easy breed to take care of, granted you've raised other dogs. They're tough to train cause they're smart and independent.

Akitas can be aggressive the same way a German Shepard can. If trained right and socialized correctly, they're wonderful guard dogs. If not, they can be very aggressive to strangers and strange dogs.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

piia said:


> Shibas are actually supposed to be a pretty easy breed to take care of, granted you've raised other dogs. They're tough to train cause they're smart and independent.
> 
> Akitas can be aggressive the same way a German Shepard can. If trained right and socialized correctly, they're wonderful guard dogs. If not, they can be very aggressive to strangers and strange dogs.


But easily housebroken, we've had many dogs before, my first choice was a husky but our house is too small 

I heard they were bad to have around small children


----------



## piia (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But easily housebroken, we've had many dogs before, my first choice was a husky but our house is too small
> 
> I heard they were bad to have around small children



Very easily housebroken. They'll even aid themselves in the training because they're cleanly.

Yeahno, Akitas and small chillens don't mix too well. Unless you like.. raise them together.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

piia said:


> Very easily housebroken. They'll even aid themselves in the training because they're cleanly.
> 
> Yeahno, Akitas and small chillens don't mix too well. Unless you like.. raise them together.


haha alrighty


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

I really like cats, but wanted something more powerful as a fursona, then I saw Animal Planet and figured a black panther was the 'sona for me.

I'm sort of egotistical like a cat, sometimes quiet, but other times annoying, so yeah.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Anyone who says they have the same personality as their fursona's species is obviously lying, they only chose that species because their favorite yiff pics has that specific animal.



I don't think I've ever seen yiff with my species in it...


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I don't think I've ever seen yiff with my species in it...


I've seen yiff of my general species, but it didn't make me furry

I didn't join for that reason


----------



## Jelly (May 2, 2010)

awww
bats are little persons

i dont know
im probably leaning towards honduran white bats
in which case
uh
i dont build tents out of the trees in the neighborhood and sleep in them
but i like sleeping with other people in a tent (or at least i dont mind it)

i dont eat bugs
consciously


----------



## Romanpower (May 2, 2010)

So lets see Otter, Well I act like an otter, playful, active, energetic. It matches well, if you know me, and i say otter most can see how i relate to them. But then again, many people can tell me i am wrong and choose a different animal for me. But i can choose what animal i like.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Anyone who says they have the same personality as their fursona's species is obviously lying, they only chose that species because their favorite yiff pics has that specific animal.



99% of the yiff with my species involves lactation fetishes...  8C  Dammit the images are in my head again, thanks.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Anyone who says they have the same personality as their fursona's species is obviously lying, they only chose that species because their favorite yiff pics has that specific animal.


People have said that I kinda fit. Since foxes are known as cunning and trickstersblahblahblah, and I kinda fit that. :V


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

Pugs are lazy and chubby and also love food. 
So I am naturally a pug. :U


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Pugs are lazy and chubby and also love food.
> So I am naturally a pug. :U


 
You're the first person I've seen who has a pug fursona.
Pugs are cute. I prefer a good Pomeranian, but pugs are nice.


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You're the first person I've seen who has a pug fursona.
> Pugs are cute. I prefer a good Pomeranian, but pugs are nice.


 Want to hear the best part?
I'm not a fox.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Want to hear the best part?
> I'm not a fox.


ooh I'm not a fox either


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Want to hear the best part?
> I'm not a fox.


 
Hey it's nice that you're different. I've never actually played with a pug, but they look like nice dogs.


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey it's nice that you're different. I've never actually played with a pug, but they look like nice dogs.


and irl I own 3 pugs. 



WillowWulf said:


> ooh I'm not a fox either



It's awesome.  Foxes = Whores. :U


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Damn you assholes and you makin' fun of the best animals ever.

Hataz gunna hate.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

I love foxes. They have best traits of both canines and felines.

Besides, who can resist this cutie?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn you assholes and you makin' fun of the best animals ever.
> 
> Hataz gunna hate.


I didn't make fun of teh foxez ;^;

You're a good fox..and not really a slut


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I love foxes. They have best traits of both canines and felines.
> 
> Besides, who can resist this cutie?


Is that a chihuahua?
Oshiz that's a fox.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Is that a chihuahua?
> Oshiz that's a wolf.


Fennec fox.


----------



## VoidBat (May 2, 2010)

It uses it's enormous ears. 

That and trying to catch obese moths who constantly find new ways to infiltrate my room.


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Fennec fox.


Chihuahua Fox?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Chihuahua Fox?


Chihuahuas are descendants of fennecs


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I didn't make fun of teh foxez ;^;
> 
> You're a good fox..and not really a slut


Thank you. At least someone agrees with me...


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thank you. At least someone agrees with me...


^^

I get candy now?


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ^^
> 
> I get candy now?


Here is a giant reeses cup.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Here is a giant reeses cup.


:3


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ^^
> 
> I get candy now?


Yes you can get candy. It's in that black, windowless, unlabeled van across the street.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes you can get candy. It's in that black, windowless, unlabeled van across the street.


Well..I was told not to accept candy from vans (..or foxes)

But my shota senses say this is a good idea :/

What do I do?!
*is confused*


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well..I was told not to accept candy from vans (..or foxes)
> 
> But my shota senses say this is a good idea :/
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It's raep.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well..I was told not to accept candy from vans (..or foxes)
> 
> But my shota senses say this is a good idea :/
> 
> ...


What could possibly go wrong? It's just candy.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What could possibly go wrong? It's just candy.


The van is what threw me off >.>


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The van is what threw me off >.>


It's just my van, the candy is in it because I just got it from safeway.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's just my van, the candy is in it because I just got it from safeway.


But it doesn't have windows


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

Back on topic.

I made my own species.  :B


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> I made my own species.  :B


I didn't sorta :/


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> I made my own species.  :B


Because you're awesome.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh hai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda have a hard time believing someone using the word "shota" to describe his/her fursona wouldn't look at porn.

I mean, "shotacon" is a word used to describe sexual attraction towards little boys, or animu porn involving little boys. I've never seen the word used in a clean context before, but maybe that's because I stay the fuck away from anime.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I kinda have a hard time believing someone using the word "shota" to describe his/her fursona wouldn't look at porn.
> 
> I mean, "shotacon" is a word used to describe sexual attraction towards little boys, or animu porn involving little boys. I've never seen the word used in a clean context before, but maybe that's because I stay the fuck away from anime.


That's the common term yea

It also describes the character portrayed, because you can use cub in a clean way too


----------



## Revy (May 2, 2010)

we are one in the same


----------



## Brazen (May 2, 2010)

In after what I imagine is 5 pages of people spouting "Hurpitty Durpitty, Imma fox because I'm so cunning and clever and sly and guileful in real life, despite the fact I"m a furry which is mutually exclusive to all those things"


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 2, 2010)

Um.
I can't speak for real cat-bat hybrids, because I have yet to see any, but...

I have a pretty similar personality to the average house cat.
Bats, I'm not so sure about, unless those many times I go nocturnal count.


----------



## TDK (May 2, 2010)

Idk about all dogs, but mine are lazy, huge, dumbfucks that drool everywhere, basically my personality down to a tee.


----------



## Rachrix (May 2, 2010)

i picked my fursona from my personality, cause i see my self as someone loyal. my favourit animal is the otter, but i see them as playful, and im not that playful.


----------



## Redregon (May 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes, we all know that 90% of the fandom is made up of foxes and wolves. But what makes so many want to pick them? Is it because they look cool, or is it because they can relate to the lone wolf or the sluttysly fox?
> 
> How closely do you think your personality matches your fursona's species' personality?


 
pretty close to be honest.


----------



## Rachrix (May 2, 2010)

Redregon said:


> pretty close to be honest.



im sure ther have been many threds to prove it as well


----------



## Krasl (May 2, 2010)

well, my personality is close to my fursona. i am strong, brave and you never know what may do in some ways. so i somewhat fit the fursona of a wolf.


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

I can be protective of others, friendly, love cooler weather. That's all I can really think of. I really just made my fursona a Shepard/Husky mix because those were the breeds of dogs that I grew up around.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Brazen said:


> In after what I imagine is 5 pages of people spouting "Hurpitty Durpitty, Imma fox because I'm so cunning and clever and sly and guileful in real life, despite the fact I"m a furry which is mutually exclusive to all those things"



Yep, pretty much.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yep, pretty much.



You bury your head in the sand and hope everyone will go away.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 3, 2010)

Brazen said:


> In after what I imagine is 5 pages of people spouting "Hurpitty Durpitty, Imma fox because I'm so cunning and clever and sly and guileful in real life, despite the fact I"m a furry which is mutually exclusive to all those things"



I called myself stupid and a loner. Am I except from this statement?


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

I'm done, can I go play in my room?


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like dead things.
> jackals like dead things.


 
We already knew that you liked Kylie.



SirRob said:


> I thought your species was a swastika.


 
That's her subtype.



CannonFodder said:


> Would you guys say I act like my species on  here?


 
I would say that you act like your actual species.

The one that you changed when one of your friends online said that they like to fuck your species.

You're in the first stage.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> I've been told I resemble my 'sona.   Dunno 'bout personality.  They have been extinct for quite a  while.



You have fur now.

You're not a scalie anymore?



Unsilenced said:


> Skunks are
> 
> 1: Solitary
> 2: Brave motherfuckers (if not always the brightest)
> ...



Yeah, you're not that brave.



Ratte said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> I made my own species.  :B



We need more geneticists on here.

They can make our dreams come true.



Brazen said:


> In after what I imagine is 5 pages of people spouting "Hurpitty Durpitty, Imma fox because I'm so cunning and clever and sly and guileful in real life, despite the fact I"m a furry which is mutually exclusive to all those things"



In after what appears to be "Durr hurr, I'm a troll because I'm so handsome, awesome, and obviously not a furry, despite the fact that trolls are ugly, smelly, and are not a human species, thereby labeling it as a fursona, making me a furry in denial."

As for me...

Heh.

I'm like my persona because I made the internet.


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2010)

I'm a bastard

Therefore I should be a Siamese cat.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I'm a bastard
> 
> Therefore I should be a Siamese cat.



Then why is your species a happy primate?


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You bury your head in the sand and hope everyone will go away.



What?

I'm not one of those pussy ostriches.


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2010)

I don't understand this "BRAVE = MAJESTICK WOOF" shit.
Wolves are only brave when they're in a pack.

You want a brave animal?
Wolverine.

Those fuckers will take on bears and entire wolf packs.

*and win*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc2Lqi7_3jE&feature=related
The song in this video makes it 10X more hilarious


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then why is your species a happy primate?


The joke is "Homo Sapiens"


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Clayton said:


> The joke is "Homo Sapiens"



You failed to read my textual sarcasm.


----------



## Brazen (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj
In after what appears to be "Durr hurr said:
			
		

>


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Brazen said:


> .


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> trollface




Holy...


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Holy...



What, you didn't expect green eyes?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ...


That thing is fuckin' creepy... >.<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What, you didn't expect green eyes?



Pfft, no.


...
I wasn't expecting the third tooth on the right, topside, to be just like the others.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Pfft, no.
> 
> 
> ...
> I wasn't expecting the third tooth on the right, topside, to be just like the others.



Ah.

You're off by a couple of teeth.


----------



## aktar haluxar (May 3, 2010)

unsure. My fursona likes climbing trees and acorns, but  - hang on, now i come to think of it, what is the stereotypical squirrel personality anyway. what


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2010)

Individuals have personalities, not species.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


>


----------



## Unsilenced (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, you're not that brave.


How would you know? I mean, it's pretty hard to be either brave or cowardly on the internet. 

... 

Well you could be cowardly... like just lurk forever or something.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

*Facepaw* WHY did I have to show HK how to embed .gifs!


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> How would you know? I mean, it's pretty hard to be either brave or cowardly on the internet.
> 
> ...
> 
> Well you could be cowardly... like just lurk forever or something.



I know.


----------



## luna husky (May 3, 2010)

for me it was a hybrid because i have the tendacy to hunt and my friends and play manhunt  plus i an very selctive about who i date ,and friend wise . i love to chase things and kill but i have a love for every one and im very loyal,plus i prefer the cold than heat and im very active lol  thats why i did a husky /wolf hybrid


----------



## Unsilenced (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I know.



Uh-huh...

Ok.


----------



## Riptor (May 3, 2010)

luna husky said:


> for me it was a hybrid because i have the tendacy to hunt and my friends and play manhunt  plus i an very selctive about who i date ,and friend wise . i love to chase things and kill but i have a love for every one and im very loyal,plus i prefer the cold than heat and im very active lol  thats why i did a husky /wolf hybrid



That makes absolutely no sense at all. I've got to say, though, that you're probably the best method actor on your species on FAF. After all, a real husky/wolf would probably know as much about punctuation and grammar as you would.

On topic, since raptors don't actually exist anymore, I've always imagined myself kind of close to an iguana.  Lazy, usually calm, and for some reason, I always imagine them as sarcastic dicks.


----------



## luna husky (May 3, 2010)

Riptor said:


> That makes absolutely no sense at all. I've got to say, though, that you're probably the best method actor on your species on FAF. After all, a real husky/wolf would probably know as much about punctuation and grammar as you would.
> 
> On topic, since raptors don't actually exist anymore, I've always imagined myself kind of close to an iguana. Lazy, usually calm, and for some reason, I always imagine them as sarcastic dicks.


 

i could care less  on punctuation lol  but thats just me it just a form


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

luna husky said:


> i could care less  on punctuation lol  but thats just me it just a form


You should care about spelling and punctuation. It makes you look much more mature and presentable.


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You should care about spelling and punctuation. It makes you look much more mature and presentable.


Although some people will seem like they're five no matter how good their grammar is.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Although some people will seem like they're five no matter how good their grammar is.


Just like me.


----------



## Morroke (May 3, 2010)

Grizzly Bears and I are both lazy motherfuckers who don't care unless you're in their personal space or you fuck with their eating habits.


----------



## Rachrix (May 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Although some people will seem like they're five no matter how good their grammar is.




yay for anti gramer


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You should care about spelling and punctuation. It makes you look much more mature and presentable.



Presentable.

Are you popping out of a cupcake or something?



SirRob said:


> Although some people will seem like they're five no matter how good their grammar is.



Indeed.

But the bad grammar takes off another few years.



Rachrix said:


> yay for anti gramer



Sure.

But you didn't say anti-grammar, so you go have fun with your remarg.


----------



## inuyasharlz (May 4, 2010)

Riptor said:


> On topic, since raptors don't actually exist anymore, I've always imagined myself kind of close to an iguana.  Lazy, usually calm, and for some reason, I always imagine them as sarcastic dicks.




2 words:
Ultraaaaaa ~aaaaaa!
=3


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 4, 2010)

I'm very smart, I have OCD and need to keep things organized, I love attention and to make people happy, and I get bored easily when not given something to do.

Arf.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I'm very smart, I have OCD and need to keep things organized, I love attention and to make people happy, and I get bored easily when not given something to do.
> 
> *yiff*.


fixed


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Well I choose my fursona as a wolf because it looked cool, but I was able to relate to the characteristics of a wolf.  For example, when I first joined the fandom I wasn't really all that social and awkward but later on I grew more social and was able to trust my friends like a wolf trusts his pack.



I definitely agree with you about wolves. They are cool and once you find a group of friends that share the same interest as you, you do fit in.


----------



## Chex (May 4, 2010)

What, exactly, are dragon traits? Most everyone knows the whole stereotype about sex-crazed foxes and badass wolves, but I've only ever heard one or two offhand comments about dragons.


----------



## Kiva (May 4, 2010)

I'm guessing since fox/wolf anthros look cool n stOOf.


----------



## Kreevox (May 4, 2010)

Chex said:


> What, exactly, are dragon traits? Most everyone knows the whole stereotype about sex-crazed foxes and badass wolves, but I've only ever heard one or two offhand comments about dragons.




I've seen dragons being described as reclusive, wise, w/ a wrathfulness rivaling that of Kratos from God of War, but slow to anger as well.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 4, 2010)

Both personalities are the same. My character is not so much a character, but a fictional representation of myself. Kind of like a character in an MMO, they're not a different person, but just a fantasy avatar used as a digital or fictional representation of yourself. 

Yeah, I'm lame.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Both personalities are the same. My character is not so much a character, but a fictional representation of myself. Kind of like a character in an MMO, they're not a different person, but just a fantasy avatar used for a certain situation (online).
> 
> Yeah, I'm lame.


If I ever made a lolsona that's how I would use it.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I ever made a lolsona



Do it, faggot.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Do it, faggot.


But I don't really have a reason to. :V


----------



## Fallenmink (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't really have a reason to. :V




Peer pressure. 

_
Peeeeeeeer presssuuuuuuuuuure._


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Peer pressure.
> 
> _
> Peeeeeeeer presssuuuuuuuuuure._


Fine...


----------



## Oovie (May 5, 2010)

Well we are in the same family as Crows, and they're said to display aggressiveness, quarreling, intelligence, and playfulness.

I could relate to the last two, but not so much the first. I think however anyone can show the first two traits given the situation, and a Crow wouldn't display them without a reason as well. Such as, fighting over a shiny coin or strip of food.


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Intelligent, adaptable, likes meat, prefers to work in groups, etc.

I don't think wolves are OCD, though.  :|


----------

